# Loving homes needed for unreleasable Pigeons & Doves in mid Michigan



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Loving homes needed for unreleasable pigeons & doves in Mid- Michigan*

Hi everyone- I`m a federal rehabber in Mid-Michigan that occasionally gets unreleasable doves & pigeons in. I specialize in the small migratory birds, but don`t turn these away when they come in. They need good, loving homes and I do check out any prospective home before they are placed.If anyone is interested, I currently have one beautiful gray with black wing bands homing pigeon and a young dove.Both have a broken wing and won`t be able to fly.Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you can help them. Teresa


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

unless i missed it... Kamau where are you located?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You might check the local feed stores. THAT sell pigeon grain. you could find someone that way that raises pigeons.


----------

